# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  چگونه برنامه سیمبین بنویسیم؟

## Rambod

سلام.
من خودم سررشته‌ای در این مورد ندارم. ولی میخوام از کسانی که در این زمینه وارد هستند، آموزشهایی رو اینجا بذارند...

----------


## amir_3530

این بخش تازه راه افتاده و فعلا کسی هم نیست آموزش بده

----------


## Developer Programmer

در قسمت تاپیکهای متفرقه ... چندی پیش مقاله ای نوشته شده بود... یه سرچ بزنین

----------


## zehs_sha

با چند صورت 
1 - با C++‎ که با محیط C++‎ builder  یا cbuilderx ,.....
2- با جاوا و j2me

----------


## amir_lolo

سلام به دوستان،
دوستان اگه موافق باشند، یه پروژه کوچک با هم شروع کنیم. من آدم java کار حرفه ایی هم دارم.
ابزارهای توپ هم دارم. فقط یه کار گروهی خوب می طلبه.
 :تشویق:

----------


## arshia_

با دلفی چطور ؟
اگر corba  نصب بشه آیا می شه  برای موبایل برنامه نوشت؟یا ربطی نداره؟
بهتره با هم شروع کنیم ...چطوره؟

----------


## delphi_teacher

شرکت بورلند برای برنامه نویسی موبایل محصولاتی را ارائه داده است. بیشتر این محصولات در بازار ایران هم پیدا می شوند.
برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید.

http://www.borland.com/downloads/download_mobile.html

http://www.webrah.com/delphi

----------


## babak869

با سلام
عالی بود دلفی تیچر دستت درد نکنه
موفق باشید

----------


## MM_Mofidi

برای برنامه نویسی موبایل با vb خم سری به crossfire بزنید. mobile Vb گزینه نسبتا مناسبی است.

----------


## kia1349

خود سایت سیمبیان هم با C++‎ یه sdk گذاشته که sampleهم داره من روی شبیه سازش یکی دوتا برنامه کوچولو نوشتم و تست کردم. بدک نبود ولی سخته فکر کنم اگه بشه نسخه کرک شده mobile vb یا همون crossfire رو پیدا کرد معرکه میشه (کرک رو یواشکی بخونید

----------

